
Quora: Removing Feed Stories about Views - ivankirigin
http://www.quora.com/blog/Removing-Feed-Stories-about-Views
======
Mystalic
It's important to note that this isn't a complete reversal -- Quora's still
going to display views from "in the feed". They're also blocking all "adult"
content from the Views feature as well.

The changes should alleviate most of the pressure that was being placed on
Quora. I'm glad they rolled back the most egregious parts of Views.

~~~
2arrs2ells
Views were never recorded on "adult" content (see [http://www.quora.com/Views-
on-Quora-feature/If-someone-remov...](http://www.quora.com/Views-on-Quora-
feature/If-someone-removes-an-adult-content-tag-from-a-question-from-the-
adult-content-topic-then-will-all-its-viewers-suddenly-all-be-unmasked) )

